# What's the best damn jersey/riding shirt you've worn?



## BELCH (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello there - 

My name is Tom and I'm the knucklehead that wanted to create a company to embrace the healthy marriage of bikes and beer, so I founded BELCH. We make cycling jerseys. 

We're in the process of developing some new gear, so I thought I'd set down my beer and jump on the forum to start a conversation with some complete strangers and get some input from you fine folks. 

What's the best jersey or shirt that you like to go riding in? What features do you absolutely love about it? More importantly, are there any other features missing that would make it kick ass that much more? 

Appreciate your input gang, dream big and just maybe we can create this unicorn shirt together! 

Thanks!

Tom @ BELCH


----------



## RockyJo1 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Always sleeveless.*


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Troy Lee Designs Ace jersey. I like the slimmer fit, partial zip on the front, and love the functional pockets on the back. I ride without a pack whenever possible so these pockets are super useful. Plus it looks great


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

Strong lightweight non-wrinkling material that does not snag, breaths well but is not all mesh. On short sleeve version don't cut the sleeves too high, just above the elbow is great as some jerseys have very short sleeves, maybe it's for the guys with the "gun show" who knows. The neck needs to be sturdy and not stretch out, I think Fox indicator series is nice. Not super slim fitting but a little room for regular all mountain type jerseys, a small zipper pocket on each side is also nice to have. A little longer tail and of course well designed graphics and not looking like a billboard of advertising. Hope that helps.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i like the alpinestars stuff. slim fit, drop tail, mesh panels, hybrid crew/ v neck collar. no zippers on mtb jerseys for me.


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Tom,

The ultimate fall/winter jersey would have the sensible styling of a "members only" jacket. The breathability of a Freddy Mercury mesh tank and the subtle graphics of an Affliction tee. This would certainly be a big hit with the 40+ Enduro crowd on plastic bikes. We know that's the demographic with the disposable income to shell out the $150 msrp.


----------



## DudeDowne (Jun 18, 2012)

Ohh...if you can sew in a Spanx style kidney belt I will preorder a couple right now.


----------



## BELCH (Dec 28, 2015)

Appreciate all the feedback gang. Super helpful stuff. 

I'm glad we asked because we had been going down the road of a 70's style cropped top inspired piece. 

If you've got any other input/ideas keep them coming!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I found that Royal's DH jerseys, long sleeved even, work pretty well in SoCal heat during the summers, and also well during the winter if I merely add a non-cotton t-shirt under it for insulation.


----------



## Ol Bromy (Feb 6, 2009)

I bought a Royal Turbulence and liked it so much I bought 3 more in different colors. Now that it's cold, I'm rolling around in long sleeve plaid lumberjack stuff.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Cheapo polyester 'tech' t-shirts from Target. $10 and they don't have all sorts of tacky company logos adorning them. I'd gladly throw my money at cycle clothing companies if their jerseys didn't look like marketing billboards.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I don't have much to offer here, I wear cheapo Target or whatever store I happen to be at polyester shirts. The only biking specific jersey I own is courtesy of my kids for my birthday.


----------



## Ineedmorecowbell (Jun 16, 2010)

Ice breaker t works great in hot and semi cold weather.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Summer - Nike Pro Combat . Winter - base layer (Russell 360) & Gore Alp-X 2.0 AS jacket :thumbsup:


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll chime in with some opinions. My background includes 10 years of marketing, advertising and public relations with a few years managing accounts related to outdoor clothing, motorsport and bicycle product development.

Firstly, the name. Branding. Top of mind recall. In addition to many not wanting a jersey with big garish logos they don't want a gimmick that gets old real fast. The name BELCH would get old quicker than stale beer. I know beer and bikes is a lifestyle for some, but how many mtb products blatantly have alcohol as the top of mind recall? Or pot? Or an uber laidback casual lifestyle like "Slacker" or anything related to brobonics. I can't think of any. Dealers don't want that image in the store. If you're doing a direct to customer sales method the guy or girl who thinks riding around with BELCH, FART, TAINT or QUEEF is cool probably is not a good vehicle for brand awareness which hopefully translates into more sales.

Even if your jersey (probably Chinese, probably poly blend, hopefully not too much more than the REI or Target or Performance Bike or any pile of Sierra Trading Post sale item) had somehow reinvented the marketing wheel of bike gear with superior wicking, fit, convenience, et al, the name - again, in my opinion - will never take off. Makes me think of Primal Wear or Nashbar closeout jerseys like this one: Nashbar Wheels of Mayhem Marvel Jersey

MTB riders want casual, doesn't bind or restrict when descending, breathes great while climbing, holds stuff without pockets drooping and doesn't cost a ton because snagging and tears are part of the game. A $25 jersey doesn't hurt as much as destroying a $70 jersey yet many still want image and acceptance and will pay. That's why roadies love $200 Rapha, Assos, etc. For many biking is social and ego and feeling good about yourself before, during and after the ride. Does wearing a jersey with the word BELCH add to that? It's for the market to decide.

There is no unicorn shirt, but you knew that before coming on mtbr to do a little bit of free guerrilla marketing and get some page clicks (probably with zero conversion rate).


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Damn^ i would like to see an iPhone pocket?


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

westin said:


> If you're doing a direct to customer sales method the guy or girl who thinks riding around with BELCH, FART, TAINT or QUEEF is cool probably is not a good vehicle for brand awareness which hopefully translates into more sales..


I'd agree but a BELCH, FART, TAINT _and_ QUEEF jersey seems like a winner.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

BELCH said:


> the healthy marriage of bikes and beer, so I founded BELCH.


Nope. Nope nope nope. That name is gross. Reconsider.

My favorite jerseys don't flap like tents and cover my lower back. I'm inconveniently tall.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My favorite jerseys are plain, solid colors. I don't even like the green/black one posted above. For one, don't like the shade of green. Second, don't like making it stand out more by adding black panels. Third, the logo is too big.

The cut is similar to some jerseys I wear, though. I think a prefer them with a fit that's just a touch slimmer, though. Just enough to minimize flapping in the wind.

I also don't like super short sleeves that ride up my armpits. I don't have a zipper preference, really. I don't care for pockets. I don't use 'em, so I don't like to spend more for them. I don't mind a little bit of mesh in the armpits for a lightweight summer jersey. I do not like sleeveless. I brush my shoulders on trees very often, so I want some fabric there.


----------



## NesquikNinja (May 7, 2013)

Damn these guys are harsh

The perfect cycling shirt would look and fit just like an everyday shirt- which is different for everybody- but function like a cycling jersey. Snag resistant, no slack but not skin tight, adequate sleeve length, etc. 

If someone could take my favorite V neck, my favorite t shirts, my favorite polo, my favorite button down, my favorite pants even, and make them in the same fit with a synthetic material that wicks and dries I'd pay good money

I like that your taking the fact that for some reason this sport has an enormous amount of beer drinkers, no....beer enthusiasts, and think you would be more successful offering a shirt that performs like their favorite jersey but looks like the same shirt they wear to the bar


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

Come up with Jerseys that look like the shirts the old beer delivery drivers used to wear. Not a brand that still lives on store shelves but real old school (like Schafers). Find another name besides "Belch" unless you're planning to market to 19-year-old drunks.


----------



## NoMountainsBiker (Nov 27, 2014)

I really like the fit of the Royal racing drift 3/4 sleeve jerseys. I also do not like the name Belch and would not purchase a jersey with that on on it. I consider myself a beer enthusiast but would not wear something with the word belch on it. Now if it used a beer term like hopps or brew I could get on board but belch seems like something that would be funny to a middle school student...maybe. Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

how about this shirt?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

My favorite shirt to ride in is not even a cycling brand--it's a shirt from Zumba (my wife is an instructor). It's a semi-loose 'tech-tee' long sleeve shirt that breathes well, doesn't snag or rip, and moves/stretches well. I have another short-sleeve Zumba-brand shirt that i like to wear too since it has the same qualities. It's nothing out of the ordinary but it works well and doesn't have obnoxious logos/patterns or styling that should only be used wire wearing a flat-bill hat.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I am NOT a Fox Fanyboy at all. Quite the opposite in fact; most of the Fox soft goods I've owned are garbage. But 5 years ago I bought a couple of fox aircool jerseys on clearance. I really like that fabric. Its cool in the summer and with a wind barrier, its actually traps a decent amount of insulating space in the winter. They are pull over jerseys with a 1/2 zip, which I really like (deeper than open collar, but not full zip. The zips are not the tiny fragile little ones that you usually find on jerseys which is nice because they've lasted, and you can adjust them on the fly.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

My kingdom for an MTB shirt that's long enough to cover my back without fitting like a hefty bag. I'll throw in my first-born child if it's not festooned with logos.

If you've gotten this far with the BELCH plan, then your odds of success are infinitesimally low, but hopefully this thread will help out the next guy/gal at least.


----------



## NoMountainsBiker (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree with OldManBike. There should be a tall or slim size for us that are tall and thin. Not everyone over 6ft tall is 200+ pounds. I find this problem with a lot of the clothing I buy. I did just buy a pearl Izumi MB jersey with 3/4 sleeves that is a nice slim fit without being too short or too snug.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

my fav for hot weather shirts by far are Stoic Breathe 90T. I have many in both short and long sleeves. Impossibly thin, wicks and cools amazingly well and at least for me, have yet to develop funk unlike most other poly stuff. Only downside is fabric snags easily. Plain solid colors, also use them for everything else outdoors.


----------



## k.b. (Dec 28, 2006)

Fall winter spring gear must have: Patagonia merino wool long sleeve (with hoody for really cold)

I feel stupid for not realizing years ago how well wool works compared to anything else. It doesn't stink out like all the synthetics. I now wear icebreaker wool boxers year round. Cotton is rotten.


----------



## bprice2 (Jun 14, 2013)

siata94 said:


> how about this shirt?
> View attachment 1040971


Queef?


----------



## cykelk (May 4, 2014)

siata94 said:


> my fav for hot weather shirts by far are Stoic Breathe 90T. I have many in both short and long sleeves. Impossibly thin, wicks and cools amazingly well and at least for me, have yet to develop funk unlike most other poly stuff. Only downside is fabric snags easily. Plain solid colors, also use them for everything else outdoors.


+1, I've become a Stoic fanboi over the past few years. Long-sleeve merino in winter months, breathe 90 synthetic T in summer. In the _real_ heat of summer I do a breathe 90 long sleeve in a light color.

For what it's worth, I had a really hard time finding a hot weather / sun jersey before I discovered the Stoic stuff. Long sleeves are a must. Only downside of the Stoic synthetics is that they snag and tear quite easily.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

+1 on the Merino, its becoming my new favorite winter fabric including underwear.

As far as "best damn riding shirt youve worn" it would be a ZOIC. 

If I could change the ZOIC shirts I would:

remove those useless tiny pockets
provide full zippers or longer on the summer gear
Zipper grab with small rope loop to easily grab with gloves (especially on winter version)
upper back venting
graphics and color that would upset Andy Warhol
smart integrated bottle opener

thats all for now..


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

BELCH Softcore Cycling Clothing & Apparel

So apparently it's a thing......smells like a bunch of hipsters


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, it's been in business a while. The OP just came here to get free exposure (even this reply puts it back at page top). Can't blame him. We did that in house once in blue moon and it always resulted in "getting caught" for what it really was - free exposure. But Belch got a few views, probably a very high bounce rate and I'm guessing zero purchases. The MTBR crowd is pretty smart.


Singletrackd said:


> BELCH Softcore Cycling Clothing & Apparel
> 
> So apparently it's a thing......smells like a bunch of hipsters


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

siata94 said:


> how about this shirt?
> View attachment 1040971


Isn't that called quiefing?


----------

